# Adding a Font?



## Andrea (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Yall!  I have a question I use a specific font to put my name on my photos.  Scriptina Pro. It is installed on my OS and will work in other programs (so I am sure it's installed)  But, it does not show up when I'm trying to create a watermark.  Any suggestions?  I use lightroom 5.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

It looks as though Scriptina Pro is an Open-Type font, whereas Lightroom only seems to use True-Type fonts.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 17, 2013)

There certainly was, and apparenty still is a problem with some fonts,
not to mention no scrollbar in the font-selection window in Lightroom.

But just of the top of my head and a Google search, these are the first two hits which may prove useful:

http://www.freefontconverter.com/
http://everythingfonts.com/otf-to-ttf


----------



## Andrea (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> There certainly was, and apparenty still is a problem with some fonts,
> not to mention no scrollbar in the font-selection window in Lightroom.
> 
> But just of the top of my head and a Google search, these are the first two hits which may prove useful:
> ...



THANK YOU so very much!  Worked like a charm.  =)  I knew it was possible.  Because I could see other recently added fonts, yet, not all of my fonts.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 19, 2013)

You're welcome, glad it helped.
Although I wish Adobe would fix this properly.


----------

